# 1st endo visit tomorrow



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am off to the endo tomorrow. I am not really sure what to ask there, or what she will do. What are questions you have asked, or wish you had?

Here's a list of labs and results for me.

5/16/2011
TSH 0.02 0.35-5.00
T4 Free 2.4 0.8-1.8
Thyroperoxidase Antibody 35 <61
Thyrotropin Receptor AB 4.43 0-1.75

From Ultrasound:
"This area likely corresponds with the cold area seen on the radionucleotide thyroid uptake" and "the findings are indeterminate for malignancy".

From uptake & scan:
"Findings:
There is a heterogeneous radiotracer within the left lobe of thyroid with a small area of decreased uptake in the lower pole of the left lobe of the thyroid. The right lobe of the thyroid is absent. 24 hour uptake within remaining left lobe is increased, measuring 41.1%.

Impressions:
Status post right hemithyroidectomy. Increased heterogeneous uptake within the left lobe of the thyroid with areas of relative decreased uptake in the lower pole. Findings may reflect long standing autoimmune thyroid disease or may represent a nodule. Ultrasound examination is recommended for further evaluation."

Any suggestions? I am pushing to have the left half removed ASAP!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Really, my questions would be for the surgeon.

I would think that the endo would suggest surgery, given the findings. The only way to rule out cancer is with pathology, so I would be interested in how they plan on testing the "ill defined" cold area. It doesn't seem discrete enough for a FNA. Surgery just makes more sense from this standpoint than RAI (and I am a conservative, surgery at all costs kind of person, because it is not without it risks) as far as this possibility is concerned.

If they are not suggesting surgery, the question is "WHY" and what is the followup plan, given the ill-defined cold area on both scans.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I am off to the endo tomorrow. I am not really sure what to ask there, or what she will do. What are questions you have asked, or wish you had?
> 
> Here's a list of labs and results for me.
> 
> ...


Actually, Lainey outlined it very well. I really cannot elucidate on this.

Good luck tomorrow and we all will be anxious to hear from you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you both, very much. I can't see what an endo can really do for me right now. I have asked for 2 surgical referrals. I want to check them out and decide which to go with. Thanks again, you said what I wanted to hear!

I did tell them I am passing on the FNA for the reasons you stated above, and withouth this board I wouldn't have known to do that!

Thanks again!


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

Just sending you a :hugs: and good luck tomm. Debbi


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, Debbi! That is very kind of you, and much appreciated!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck! I will be thinking of you. Is there a reason you aren't going back to the surgeon who did your first surgery? (Like maybe you moved?)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you. He moved onto bigger and better things, and maybe retired! Thank you again!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello all,

Just back from the endo. I must admit I was not prepared to be impressed. I was proven wrong. She was very caring, kind and very easy to talk with. She confirmed Graves disease. She also wanted me to have an FNA, but I declined. I see a surgeon in 2 weeks, hopefully surgery soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just back from the endo. I must admit I was not prepared to be impressed. I was proven wrong. She was very caring, kind and very easy to talk with. She confirmed Graves disease. She also wanted me to have an FNA, but I declined. I see a surgeon in 2 weeks, hopefully surgery soon!


Well; dang!! About time you had a pleasant surprise!! How cool is that?

And you will see the surgeon with the endo's blessings? Is that correct?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes,blessings, and they made the appointment right there when I was still in the office. They feel the nodule should come out. They didn't mention RAI. They did feel an FNA might be a good idea but I told them I really didn't think I wanted to be bothered because the results are inconclusive at times. They did agree pathology after the surgery works too!

I am on a cancellation list at the surgeon's office, so I hope that happens, and I could go in a little sooner.

They did feel I have had Graves awhile. I am going to be getting the eyes checked soon too.

All in all, a successful venture today!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Yes,blessings, and they made the appointment right there when I was still in the office. They feel the nodule should come out. They didn't mention RAI. They did feel an FNA might be a good idea but I told them I really didn't think I wanted to be bothered because the results are inconclusive at times. They did agree pathology after the surgery works too!
> 
> I am on a cancellation list at the surgeon's office, so I hope that happens, and I could go in a little sooner.
> 
> ...


Excellent!

The clinical criteria for Graves' is exophthalmos, goiter, thyrotoxicosis and pretibial myxedema.

Of course you have have eye problems w/o having Graves'. For Graves', you must have 3 out of the 4 listed above and I hope you don't. As per Dr. Robert Graves of the 1800 era.


----------

